# Bait Question



## hogjumper (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everyone! I've been stealing ideas from this forum since winter, but this is my first post following some things I noticed during my last hunt.

I've been hunting a small piece of property in Taliaferro County since December and have had some decent luck bagging a few small hogs. After getting a good idea of where they like to hang out, I began experimenting with some bait recipes I've found on this forum with very little success.

The first time, I mixed together 10lbs of cracked corn, 4 packets of strawberry Jell-O mix, and a strip of yeast from Wal-Mart (3 packets). Let it sit for a week then placed it near a fresh wallow, and the spot remained untouched for the entire weekend. 

The second time, I substituted the Jell-O for strawberry Kool-Aid and added a few beers into the mix. We found a freshly torn up field where we set out several different spots, and got the same result. This is when I started getting curious since we sighted a couple of hogs very close to that area earlier in the day. My buddy also brought out some commercial attractant (I believe it was Hog Wild) which we mixed into the bait for the 2nd attempt. 

We set it out after a lengthy trek though the woods, went in for a quick dinner, and what do we find when we check back? Very fresh prints and droppings all around the bait, but not one piece of corn was missing.

This leaves me with a couple of questions:

1. Does the "bird seed aisle" cracked corn I am buying from Home Depot have some ingredient that the hogs can't stomach? (I live in the heart of Atlanta, so feed stores are non-existent without a lengthy drive)

2. Am I doing something wrong?

3. Are "my" hogs just finicky and demand the best? If so, what are some other options?

As if this post wasn't already long enough, I do have one last question concerning bait.

Last year, a large sunflower field was planted on this property in preparation for dove season. When the seeds started falling, the hogs TORE into that field as though they were on fire.

In light of this, should I try using sunflower seeds as bait since I can assume that many of the hogs in that area participated in the mayhem?

Thanks for reading my long winded post, and thank you all even more for all of the priceless info I've found on this forum. Hope to hear from you guys soon, and good hunting!

H


----------



## ben300win (Mar 7, 2015)

We are getting somewhat the same results as you. I honestly think there are so many folks baiting with corn around us that the hogs are full most of the time and don't have to gorge themselves so much. Just my thought. We also don't have large groups of hogs on camera so it may be that there hasn't been that many hogs find it. Good luck


----------



## antharper (Mar 7, 2015)

Just plain old corn works best for me , if I want them to find it quick I may soak it just in water until it starts to sour maybe 4-5 days


----------



## tmullins (Mar 7, 2015)

antharper said:


> just plain old corn works best for me , if i want them to find it quick i may soak it just in water until it starts to sour maybe 4-5 days



x 2


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 8, 2015)

> Originally Posted by antharper
> just plain old corn works best for me , if i want them to find it quick i may soak it just in water until it starts to sour maybe 4-5 days


x 3


----------



## Deernut3 (Mar 9, 2015)

A timed feeder will keep them coming to the area, all I ever use in them is corn.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 2, 2015)

Late reply but....I use close to your first recipe...cracked corn and wheat mix, 3 quick yeast packets, a cheap beer (not a requirement), strawberry jello, sugar and water.  Keep adding water as it soaks it up.  Regular corn and water is fine too, but the sugar and yeast speeds up the process, as does using cracked corn over whole corn.  

I have used this several times, sometimes they tear it up and sometimes they don't.  I really think it depends on when they are in the area and find it, but your example of seeing fresh sign is a little weird.

I have heard not to use sunflower seeds due to the oil content, but if they ate it in the fields then maybe they like it.


----------



## hops2899 (Sep 4, 2015)

I went to few bars/breweries in Decatur and asked for their spent grains. I mixed it with corn, water, molasses and yeast in a 55gal drum and let it get nasty. It smells to high heaven but they will come.


----------



## Chesapeake Troller (Sep 11, 2015)

Very odd, typically they eat something like that completely up. Maybe it's the cracked corn part of your cocktail but my hogs eat everything I put out for them.

Try this variation: use whole corn instead and dig a hole with post hole diggers. Put some of the mix in the bottom, couple inches of dirt, couple inches of mix, etc. etc. until covered up. Dump the rest of the mix on top and around the hole. The smell of the yeast/Kool-Aid gets them to dig everything up and keep coming back to the spot, especially if you refresh the mix on a frequent basis.

CT


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 13, 2015)

Deernut3 said:


> A timed feeder will keep them coming to the area, all I ever use in them is corn.



This is all we do. On our lease I think the steady diet of corn has increased the population but the feeders are the best way to kill them. We've killed more than 50 pigs since February and we are still covered up with them. This is a 3000 acre lease on the Oconee river and we've always had hogs. More now than ever


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 14, 2015)

you can get plain OLD CORN at tractor supply in MADISON GA.  That's exit #114 off I-20.  If you are heading eastbound on 20, make a RIGHT when you exit.  It's close to the interstate.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Sep 17, 2015)

The Walmarts even near Atlanta should have whole corn in the sporting goods sections now a days.


----------

